# new guy



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi

My names danny and im from leeds.

september 2008 was when i first made the decision to start weight lifting/training. I made good progress went to the gym four times a week and did some running inbetween.i was getting quite proud of how i was turning out until i crashed my car and broke my thumb the following feb I didnt go back properly until july girlfriend went away and i had nothing to do haha. I havent really had time since she got back in august so have been making excuses not to get back into it really.

Unfortunately i fell at the weekend and broke my foot so its put me back out for another 8 weeks minimum but after this time is up i want to be back at it better than ever.

I have been on this forum before but never signed up wish i had have done as it looks like a great sight for enthusiasts.

so im really after some support, a general pointing in the right direction be it diet and regimes excersizes etc, i have no desire to be the biggest i just want to be strong and fit and hopefully not break any stupid bones again lol

just a hi and a bit about me

thanks guys


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi to you both and thanks for the welcomes


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

I decided at the weekend that i was going to start training again this week instead of in 8 weeks time as i had originally planned. so this morning i set my alarm for 6,and went round to the gym.

Im not going too strenuous at the moment as i arent meant to be putting much weight on my foot

This morning I did

3 x 10 bench press 40kg

3 x 10 shoulder press infront of chest 20kg

3 x 10 shoulder press behind shoulders 20kg

3 x 10 lying tricep extensions

Then came home and had a protein shake. My diet isnt going to be perfect but doing something is better than nothing i guess,

Figured that would be a nice easy warm up to training again.

I counted today as a push day im going to use tomorrow as a pull day if i get up that is lol.

Im gonna try make a blog or progress thread or something so i can see how im doing etc

any comments /suggested additions to my workout would be great

Thanks Danny


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome Danny.

Good luck with the recovery, by the sounds of it you need more calcium in your diet fella.:becky:

Maybe post a new thread with your diet / height / weight / age and your intended long-term goals, this way people can make suggestions and improvements to this overall goal.

You may want to concentrate on training seperate body parts for example rather than say just doing 3 sets of 10 bench press you would be better doing 3 different chest exercises and doing 3/4 sets of 10 of each, (same for Tri's) then train shoulders on a different day.


----------



## Akhi (Jan 31, 2010)

hi and welcome Danny, like your introduction.

but just to say you should really be doing the shouders on the third day after you done chest workout, these 2 should not be done on the same day.

you should add incline press and flye.


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

haha yeah i do need more calcium, ive yet to work out a proper diet but once i do i will be sticking to it.

i did a bit more research on the first night afterb reading your post mikeelarge and discovered that i really want to be working something along the lines of

day 1 chest and tri

day 2 back and bi

day 3 leg and shoulders

with the 4th day as a rest and increasing my weight by 1kg each cycle

I can see i still have a lot too learn lol

thanks for your replys


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What makes you say delts and pecs should not be trained on the same day Akhi?


----------



## Akhi (Jan 31, 2010)

Extreme

I personal like to left big and do as much as I can in 30-40mins in weights and from my experience (if it counts) if you go from chest to shoulders you can left as much weights as you could before training you chest therefore you reduce the weights for the shoulder due to the stress you put on you triceps.

And I was told by a random gym use that it's also called over training and that not suppose to be good.

After every training I like to feel good of myself not fatigued or exhausted.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I like to feel exhausted after training, that way I know I have given 100%.

Shoulders and chest are not related Akhi so training both together is not an issue. I personally train shoulders on a seperate day but I have been known to train both together (when catching up on missed sessions)

Danny that sounds like a good little routine there, remember to mix up your sessions too. :nod:


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

aye. i will do. ive been putting in the research got a fair few hours under my belt now, by no means am i fully there though lol. the hardest part is diet now im not too great with food lol.

thanks for all your advice. gotta get a project thred going soon not much point at the moment as i arent starting properly til next week. cant work my legs with a pot on lol.


----------

